# Good animal hospitals ?



## symm (Nov 26, 2009)

I have an older family pet ( boxer ) with heart problems, he has a bleeding tumour on his heart that needs to be drained every so often. Does anyone know of a vet or clinic in the Cancun or surrounding area that is capable of such a procedure?

Thanks
symm


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

No idea, but most state Universities have a Veterinary or Biology faculty, they are bound to have contacts in the area. Don't let them do the procedure themselves! YOu don't want your pet to become a guinea pig (unless a teacher offers to do it himself)....

While googling I found the website of the society for animal protection in the area: Sociedad Protectora de Animales de Cancun Quintana Roo - Luum Balicheo , needless to say they may be able to help.


----------

